# Smoked Turkey... a BDS Tribute.



## foamheart (Aug 21, 2013)

Start to finish, wanted to do this and see how the high temp setting worked on the Smoker.

Normally I would crank it high for about 45 mins then drop to about 220-230. Thought I would give it a run full tilt boogey to see why I had not always done it this way to develop a crisper skin.













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 21, 2013






I passed on brining, did inject it though. Butter,Salt, Onion, Garlic, Tabasco, and Lea & Perrins. My injection method of choice, a cattle needle.













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 21, 2013






Note, with a small needle you see no runs from pooling nor leaks of the injected juices.













004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 21, 2013






Smoker I used, MES 30 I have no idea which generation, but I like it. It does what you tell it to and that's a good thing.













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 21, 2013






Note the vent, I have been getting lazy since I have Todd's smoke generator, thought I would go old style since there seems so much discussion about it these days. Its all about what you like, there is always more than one way to skin a cat. Both offer excellent results.













006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 21, 2013






2 1/2 hours into the smoke at a smoker temp set at 275 and an IT of about 130.













005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 21, 2013






While the smoker was smoking, I was busy in the kitchen doing other things, corn bread and biscuits had to be made for the dressing, giblets cooked for the gravy, fruit cut up for the salad. AND I bottled 1 gallon of plum wine, 2 qts of white peach, 1 qt of cling peach, and 1 qt. of nectarine liqueur. They should be ripe about Thanksgiving / Christmas, although like ol'Si on Duck Dynasty, I do like sweet tea, and that peach is mighty tastee in my tea!













011.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 21, 2013






Beautiful mahogany colored bird using peach chips. It was done in 4 and 1/2 hours which seemed fast then I remembered the increased smoker temperature.













010.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 21, 2013






He was so pretty decided to give ya another shot, BTW I pulled at 164, highest it achieved while resting was 169.













009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 21, 2013






This was one of Mom's turkey platter's I have, the turkeys I remember as a kid would fill that sucker up. This one didn't even cover the turkey. BTW the bird looks dark but its the lighting there in the corner.













014.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 21, 2013






I am from the south, I know that giblet gravy is not an American standard, but at my house it is. Cornbread dressing with giblet gravy (sage in that dressing too....OMG!) I will eat again tomorrow or the next day....LOL Maybe Turkey Tetrazinii, turkey gumbo, turkey with sweet potato chowder, etc etc....

As to the experiment, more research will be required..LOL, well did you expect less? But I did notice the turkey was a bit tuffer this time using 275 vice 230, Other than that, didn't seem much difference, the turkey was extremely juicy and flavorful, the smoke was different, don't remember using peach before though.

No aux. smoke generator this time. Didn't need it. I do think I will slide back to 220 to 230 on the next one.

Thank you for looking in on Da'Bird.

Think its time for drink, Tia Maria + Irish Cream + Spiced Rum (GWAD I lub homemade!)


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow.     Looks great.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 21, 2013)

Great, can't wait till I get a MES 40 , Trish promised me one to keep me out of the Winter Cold...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Was it Crispier


----------



## daveomak (Aug 21, 2013)

Bride makes offal gravy every Thanksgiving...    It's goooooood.....    Dave


----------



## disco (Aug 21, 2013)

That is a meal that is worthy of a great smoker like you Foamheart! Well done!Disco


----------



## foamheart (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *oldschoolbbq*
> 
> Was it Crispier


Matter a fact it was the crispiest skin I ever cooked. Even Mom's wasn't that crispy. Since Mom is not here anymore I can be safe saying, Don't ever remember her cooking a turkey that didn't need to be covered in gravy, I should have thought of BBQ sauce.....LOL

I have always had rubbery skin because I just accepted it as a trade off for the ease of electric smoking. But it was a bit tuff, of course it might just be a tuff old bird but Butterballs have always been safe, its why I spend the extra money.

Oh BTW it wouldn't have been crisper, had I not opened the vent from 145 to 164 IT. I am also trying a bit of checking of smoke absorption. That magic number of 140 degrees. If that's true and I have no reason to doubt it, then after 140, all's fair to pursue other avenues of enhancement.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 21, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Bride makes offal gravy every Thanksgiving...    It's goooooood.....    Dave


I was in college before I realized not everyone ate giblet gravy. Was invited home with a sweet young thang and her family had mashed potatoes and gravy. I later came home and Mom had saved me some dressing and giblet gravy thankfully. But we were, are country and fried livers and gizzards was a special meal. LOL....


----------



## foamheart (Aug 21, 2013)

Disco said:


> That is a meal that is worthy of a great smoker like you Foamheart! Well done! Disco


Not a great smoker, I am here trying to be better like everyone else. You're just trying to suck me into that black hole called sausage!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 21, 2013)

And thank you Farmer. It is a pretty color. Wait are you talking about the platter or the turkey or the liqueurs?


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 21, 2013)

The turkey.  But all looks good.  I have a mes and can't get turkey or chicken look like that


----------



## so ms smoker (Aug 21, 2013)

Great looking bird Foam !

   Mike


----------



## disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Not a great smoker, I am here trying to be better like everyone else. You're just trying to suck me into that black hole called sausage!


Let me say some words, Tasso, Andouille, Boudin Blanc, Boudin Noir. You are being called.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Aug 21, 2013)

Disco said:


> Let me say some words, Tasso, Andouille, Boudin Blanc, Boudin Noir. You are being called.
> 
> Disco


I have actually made sausage before, it was not too good, I did it like everything else, I just jumped right in feet first. One out of four batches the dog didn't turn his nose up at.

I had a horizonal press and a fair grinder, Pop let someone borrow 'em to make venison sausage I am sure and they didn't come home. Everything in this part of the country seems to be thought of communal, especially when its in my garage. LOL

Boudin doesn't need a press, I have made it by hand, I have also made it with just a tube on the big hand grinder. But yes it would be easier with a press. But I can never find fresh pork liver anymore anyway.

But I would love to learn to make those veal brats like you get in the boheminian area of Texas. Kielbassa I love, and what about pepperoni, AND I love Thuringer (I had to look up how to spell it)!!! A pure bred Oklahoma Indian's wife completely blew me away with these little sanwichs she said they ate like 5 times a day back in the motherland....

LOL Maybe tomorrow I'll go look one more time in the garage cabinets.


----------



## disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I have actually made sausage before, it was not too good, I did it like everything else, I just jumped right in feet first. One out of four batches the dog didn't turn his nose up at.
> 
> I had a horizonal press and a fair grinder, Pop let someone borrow 'em to make venison sausage I am sure and they didn't come home. Everything in this part of the country seems to be thought of communal, especially when its in my garage. LOL
> 
> ...


I knew you were going to become a sausage grinder!

Disco


----------



## smoking b (Aug 21, 2013)

That turkey looks great Foamheart!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I would eat that any day of the week- along with some wine of course  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Nice job with the smoke man!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 21, 2013)

So MS Smoker said:


> Great looking bird Foam !
> 
> Mike


Thank you sir. I appreciate the kind words..... I am now thinking duck or goose. Ya know the only way I've ever had duck was half raw except for gravies and stews. I wonder if low and slow could improve upon the toughness..... Hmmmmm.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 21, 2013)

c farmer said:


> The turkey. But all looks good. I have a mes and can't get turkey or chicken look like that


Remember that sight is not the most important sense to please when eating, Although sight and smell help. Mom always said I cooked the worst looking cakes she ever saw, but they were always the best tasting.

*****SPOILER ALERT*****

Have you got your notebook out for notes and secrets? Its an old family tradition to rub down the bird with "Kitchen Bouquet" saucing liquid before cooking. Try it and see if ya don't see a little difference. You can't taste it, but it usually makes it pretty. Its kinda like women's make-up for a bird.

Now don't tell everyone.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 21, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> That turkey looks great Foamheart!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Thank you...... There ought to be a way to get that liquid to smooth out faster than waiting three months......


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow, Thanksgiving in August! That's one happy lookin bird there! The rest of the meal and libations (peach in sweet tea would be wonderful) looks great too. I'm not a cornbread stuffing fan, but I do use gizzards, neck and liver for the gravy (don't tell Rock though - he don't eat no liver). We just had fried chicken livers, hearts and gizzards for dinner a few nights ago.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 22, 2013)

I do love cornbread dressing and giblet gravy, so I say why just once a year, is there anything else you hold to such high standards? AND its cheap!

Besides if I cook one now it will remind me not to be all experimenting trying to make it better later. When it works that good why try and improve upon it.

Thats why I cook it, it's a reality wake up call. Yesterday I got all crazy and put rose mary and thyme in the dressing..... yuck!  I took the dripping and added 'em to my gravy, Ewwww........ I stuffed the bird with sliced plums...LOL It was all I had. It was different. Earlier in the year I did a chicken with apricots and it was totally unbelievably great. I was surprized so I tryed another fruit. LOL But thats what its for, to get all that experimenting out of my system. 

It's all BDS's fault, he was just making 'em look too good.


----------



## chef willie (Aug 22, 2013)

Smoked turkey has always been one of my favorites, I believe it was my first thing to smoke in the old ECB. Amazing how little I knew back then...lol. Now, I have a request if possible. Could you indulge me with your recipe/manner of making those wines. I have 2 plum trees on site and a source for white peaches. I just tossed a batch of blackberry hooch that didn't, obviously, turn out as expected. Developed a little mold on the must that had formed on the top of the gallon jug. I followed an old recipe from an old neighbor that I've had for years. Totally disappointed but I'm determined to master this. Any tips/advice would be appreciated....Willie


----------



## foamheart (Aug 22, 2013)

Chef, I call mine wine but it would be a fortified wine if that. Its really more of am infusion process, like a brine and its simple. I have made wine and sparkling wines in the past but..... due to the ever increasing temps in South Louisiana everything seems to be dying from the heat before it reaches maturity. I will gladly share with you what I do, but Disco is the wine maker. He's forgot more than I will ever know.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143459/uncle-goldies-fruit-liqueur

You might also try variations of the families "Cherry Bounce" recipe

Cherry Bounce, my way.

1 Gal.        Cherries, washed and pitted

1 box        Golden Raisins

1 C            Honey
[h1]1 C            Brown sugar[/h1]
2 bottles   Brandy (make sure you cover the cherries)

I made this in a clean 5 gallon white plastic bucket with lid so you might want to adjust accordingly. Mix it all up, Seal tightly and let stand at room temperature 1 to 6 months. Strain off and reserve liquid in clear glass containers like mason jars. Cherry Bounce can be used after about a month, but the flavor is smoother if you let the cherries marinate longer.  This is when you taste it to check the flavor. You can increase the sweetness to achieve your personal preference. But do it now, and remember it will smooth out. Sometimes I will also add everclear to give it a kick. BUT small amounts!

Let liquid stand at room temperature until clear, you’ll see it start in a week, takes maybe a month. Pour off the clear. Then strain the sediment with cheese cloth and coffee filters, (a rubber spatula helps here too).. Let stand again.

After the month, carefully pour off only the clear liquid. Discard any sediment. The longer it sets, the better the settle rate. The cloudy part is just sediment. Transfer the clear liquid to a smaller bottle and let stand another week, then pour off and discard sediment. It takes me a few times to be happy. 

Cherry Bounce is normally made during harvest, and held until the Christmas holidays for special friends. That’s about a 3 month run.

I have had both mixed and single cherry Bounce, I most liked the Bounce made with wild black cherries.

There used to be a guy in Hammond, made and sold wines and bounce, but I heard years ago that he had passed on. Now his was the best I have had. You can make it with brandy or fortified wine or vodka or rum or whiskey, or etc.

Bounce recipes can be traced back to the 1600 1700’s. Its not a heavy alcohol drink, it’s what people did when they found they had way too much of a fruit and not enough canning jars. It flavored what was an otherwise nasty tasting homebrew. Homebrew was much like pickles, never the same twice and on the less favorable years to try and help the taste.

The cherries and raisins are great but not for kids. I know a local, who has white cherry trees, and he makes bounce yearly and will not share his recipe (its good stuff Manard), but I do know he ages some of his up to 5 years.

Pop always did with Jack Daniels, one year he used cognac, and it was gone pretty quickly. 

Just some ideas, I am just an old country boy who likes to play around at it. (I would love to own a nice copper evaporator to make Ethynol from sugarcane)

Seriously I think Disco is your source about making wine. I just flavor booze.

BTW Blackberry is really a tuff starter Chef, its nearly impossible to get clean and still be usable. As a little kid I always made some each year and only 50% ever made without contanimation.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 22, 2013)

Turkey looks amazing.  The Kitchen Bouquet works great in darkening the colors of gravy.  Foam is right....it's food make-up.

Cornbread dressing is a must.  Never "stuffing" inside the bird.  In a Big Ol' pan .....huge pan.  Giblet gravy right along side with some cranberry sauce too!

Kat


----------



## disco (Aug 22, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Turkey looks amazing.  The Kitchen Bouquet works great in darkening the colors of gravy.  Foam is right....it's food make-up.
> 
> Cornbread dressing is a must.  Never "stuffing" inside the bird.  In a Big Ol' pan .....huge pan.  Giblet gravy right along side with some cranberry sauce too!
> 
> Kat


Sorry to disagree with two smokers I really respect but corn bread stuffing is only ok. Real stuffing is bread crumbs, cooked crumbled sausage, onions, celery, and seasonings moistened with chicken stock and in a big pan.


----------



## chef willie (Aug 22, 2013)

Foam, thx so much for the timely reply. I have copied all to a folder for further review and I will hook up with Disco regarding actual winemaking. I have found a site on wine, much like SMF, with some tried and true recipes.


----------



## wjordan52 (Aug 22, 2013)

Beautiful turkey Foamheart!


----------



## chef willie (Aug 22, 2013)

Disco said:


> Sorry to disagree with two smokers I really respect but corn bread stuffing is only ok. Real stuffing is bread crumbs, cooked crumbled sausage, onions, celery, and seasonings moistened with chicken stock and in a big pan.


LOL......got your back, Disco. I'm from NY and we never had nor ate no corn bread....ever.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 22, 2013)

Foam....if you don't mind.....going to post my Cornbread Dressing here.  Show everyone...that we know what is really good.  (giggle....poking back at my Northern buddies)

*Southern Cornbread Dressing*

Cornbread, (9-10 pan of cooked cornbread) (see note at the end of recipe)
7 slices oven-dried white bread
1 sleeve crackers (recommended: Saltine)
8 tablespoons butter
2 cups chopped celery (I use celery seed....instead of the fresh.  Lynn doesn't know it's in there this way)
1 large onion, chopped
7 cups chicken stock
1 teaspoon salt
Freshly ground black pepper
1 teaspoon sage, optional
1 tablespoon poultry seasoning, optional
5 eggs, beaten
Directions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

In a large bowl, combine crumbled cornbread, dried white bread slices, and saltines; set aside.

Melt the butter in a large skillet over medium heat. Add the celery and onion and cook until transparent, approximately 5 to 10 minutes. Pour the vegetable mixture over cornbread mixture. Add the stock, mix well, taste, and add salt, pepper to taste, sage, and poultry seasoning. Add beaten eggs and mix well. Pour mixture into a greased pan and bake until dressing is cooked through, about 45 to 60 minutes.

(I make the cornbread the night before and leave it out on the stove.  Put the bread slices on top when the CB is hot.  This lets them get "stale" and hard. This is the way my Mama did it forever...and I will do it forever too.)

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Aug 22, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Turkey looks amazing.  The Kitchen Bouquet works great in darkening the colors of gravy.  Foam is right....it's food make-up.
> 
> Cornbread dressing is a must.  Never "stuffing" inside the bird.  In a Big Ol' pan .....huge pan.  Giblet gravy right along side with some cranberry sauce too!
> 
> Kat


When ya want that guaranteed to please color, its kitchen bouquet. Also I deviated from normally this time looking for the crisp skin. I did NOT rub it down with any oils. It went in without its suntan lotion.


Disco said:


> Sorry to disagree with two smokers I really respect but corn bread stuffing is only ok. Real stuffing is bread crumbs, cooked crumbled sausage, onions, celery, and seasonings moistened with chicken stock and in a big pan.


There is nothing wrong with stuffing, or oyster dressing, heck I ate mashed potatoes and gravy once. But she was too cute and I was tracking!


Chef Willie said:


> Foam, thx so much for the timely reply. I have copied all to a folder for further review and I will hook up with Disco regarding actual winemaking. I have found a site on wine, much like SMF, with some tried and true recipes.


Seriously Chef, I would just get ya more confused because there is nothing specific or scientific about what I do.


wjordan52 said:


> Beautiful turkey Foamheart!


Thank you very much


Chef Willie said:


> LOL......got your back, Disco. I'm from NY and we never had nor ate no corn bread....ever.


No corn bread, no grits, thats why you have so much crime.... everyone is mad all the time.  LOL


----------



## foamheart (Aug 22, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Foam....if you don't mind.....going to post my Cornbread Dressing here.  Show everyone...that we know what is really good.  (giggle....poking back at my Northern buddies)
> 
> *Southern Cornbread Dressing*
> 
> ...


I am sitting here laughing, not at you at me. Corn bread dressing is just one of those things we do. Its like smoking, some times it is great and sometimes it is better but you have to be there that day to see. Pop chewed me out long ago for asking Mom for the recipe, he said I ruined her dressing. She had to keep making it and writing it down and each time it got worse....LOL If you had a head cold, you could never make dressing! Its a taste and adjust kinda thing.

I usually make my biscuits on Monday evening (biscuits and bacon and jelly and Grandma Molasses what a meal!) of Thanksgiving week and my cornbread on Turesday (corn bread in sweet milk is desert!). That lets 'em set out for a few days to stale and yes it sure makes a differnce. Mom wouldn't use yeast bread, don't know why. Maybe cause any excuse to get Pop to make bisquits was always appreciated.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 22, 2013)

I tried for years to make Mama's dressing and failed.  Finally I got it right....and in my house...if the dressing is dry and not good....Thanksgiving is ruined!  LOL

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Aug 22, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I tried for years to make Mama's dressing and failed.  Finally I got it right....and in my house...if the dressing is dry and not good....Thanksgiving is ruined!  LOL
> 
> Kat


You mean it ain't that way everywhere?


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 22, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > I tried for years to make Mama's dressing and failed.  Finally I got it right....and in my house...if the dressing is dry and not good....Thanksgiving is ruined!  LOL
> ...


So true!

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Aug 22, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> So true!
> 
> Kat


There is just no way to fake joy about bad turkey and dressing. There ain't enough cranberry sauce!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Aug 22, 2013)

Great looking turkey!

Nicely done.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 22, 2013)

pfffffftttt.....My  turkeys are always great.  giggle.

Kat


----------



## daveomak (Aug 22, 2013)

I thought you folks that live toward the southern boundary of the mainland US, put oysters in your dressing....  or (ersters), depends where you are from I guess...   I heard that from some folks in Kansas.....

Dave


----------



## foamheart (Aug 22, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Great looking turkey!
> 
> Nicely done.


Thank you sir.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 22, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> I thought you folks that live toward the southern boundary of the mainland US, put oysters in your dressing....  or (ersters), depends where you are from I guess...   I heard that from some folks in Kansas.....
> 
> Dave


I have had oyster dressing but just because you put two outstanding foods together, its doesn't always enhance the final product. I love oysters, I love dressing, I just ain't too excited about mixing them up.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 22, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> pfffffftttt.....My  turkeys are always great.  giggle.
> 
> Kat


I hate to say it but........ Fried turkeys have done a world of good for Thanksgiving meals.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 22, 2013)

I fry turkeys and chickens all the time.    Very good.


----------



## disco (Aug 23, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Chef, I call mine wine but it would be a fortified wine if that. Its really more of am infusion process, like a brine and its simple. I have made wine and sparkling wines in the past but..... due to the ever increasing temps in South Louisiana everything seems to be dying from the heat before it reaches maturity. I will gladly share with you what I do, but Disco is the wine maker. He's forgot more than I will ever know.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143459/uncle-goldies-fruit-liqueur
> 
> ...


I have recipes for making wines from most fruits. Just let me know.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 23, 2013)

Mmmm.... smoked turkey gumbo, and Turkey pot pies! But you must have a medical card to eat any of the pot pie. </insert rim shot here>


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 30, 2013)

Foam

I'm back from 10 days of travel and truly impressed. Wish my birds would go to the beautiful color. i like the addition of the L&P blend for the injection. How did it turn out? Giblets are a beautiful thing but go unappreciated at my house. ..more for me and the dog loves the neck.

Save a Mason of that Peach wine for your buddy. See you before Christmas

BDS


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 31, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Mmmm.... smoked turkey gumbo, and Turkey pot pies! But you must have a medical card to eat any of the pot pie. </insert rim shot here>


Making a gumbo today in fact.  It's hotter than blazes this weekend so I think shrimp and  some kind of fish


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 24, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Start to finish, wanted to do this and see how the high temp setting worked on the Smoker.
> 
> Normally I would crank it high for about 45 mins then drop to about 220-230. Thought I would give it a run full tilt boogey to see why I had not always done it this way to develop a crisper skin.
> 
> ...


I'm going to bump this post up to the top.  Lots of folks looking to smoke a turkey this week.  And I can't think of a better example. 

It's also bribery in hope Foam will teach me how to make and bottle that peach / plumb wine.

;) 

B


----------



## foamheart (Nov 24, 2013)

Ask and you shall receive.....

Faux Baileys.... and I guarantee you can't tell the difference when you tweak it in........

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143662/uncle-goldies-irish-cream

Faux Tia Maria, or Kahlua, coffee liqueur  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143329/homemade-tia-maria

Silly Fruit Drinks.......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143459/uncle-goldies-fruit-liqueur

These all disappeared from my thread starter page, I had to look thru pictures to find 'em.

LOL I noticed how many bottles there are in the corner now.  BTW it needs to be good fruit, not rotten but you can use the peels & cores. The two quarts I just did yesterday were the skin I removed from some fresh pineapples. I always try to maintain fresh fruit in the house. But even an apple is delightful after bathed in the Capt's rum for 4 to 6 months.


----------



## palladini (Dec 24, 2013)

> I am from the south, I know that giblet gravy is not an American standard, but at my house it is. Cornbread dressing with giblet gravy (sage in that dressing too....OMG!) I will eat again tomorrow or the next day....LOL Maybe Turkey Tetrazinii, turkey gumbo, turkey with sweet potato chowder, etc etc....


Yes, I love Giblet gravy.  Sad part though is my wife makes all gray from dust, where the instructions say add to dripping from the pot, but she always uses water, and it make gravy that runs all over your plate, which I hate.  The stuffing of the bird cooked in the oven is another matter.  My whole family, when stuffing a turkey have always put sausage meat in the stuffing.  My wife will let me do so.  And Life goes on.


----------

